# come to think about it....



## fastfours (Mar 12, 2005)

If the coolant temperature sensor goes bad, does the engine start acting weird? few days ago, i had the engine running then pulled the coolant temperature sensor plug and car started running all crappy. Now when I start the car and pull that plug, nothing happens.


----------



## fastfours (Mar 12, 2005)

well i feel stupid. wanted to see if the tensioner bolt would tighten up...so I got my NEW alternator V belt, put it on and tightened it. BOOM, my idle dropped back to below 800 rpms. why would this happen?


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (fastfours)*

http://www.sjmautotechnik.com/ has all your answers just search.


----------

